# The Temple and the Church's Mission study



## Paul1976 (May 15, 2018)

Hi All,

I hope this is the right place to post this. If you think the fit is tenuous at best, I agree, but it would be at least as out of place in any other category in my opinion.

I'd like to develop a Sunday school series for my church at least loosely based on Beale's The Temple and the Church's mission. My picture (still developing) is to cover the theme of the presence of God with his people. I will begin at Eden with the temple-like aspects, continue through God reestablishing his presence to the Patriarchs, through the tabernacle, the Temple, the second temple, Ezekiel's temple/Christ/The church, and finish with God dwelling so perfectly with his people that a temple is superfluous in the closing chapters of Revelation. Or, maybe I'll come up with something different as I start to research and write. In a way, it will be a survey of redemptive history, but focusing in on the temple specifically.

Here is my question. Can anyone point me towards any solid books or sermon series that might fill in some gaps or provide competing ideas to Beale's that I should consider?


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2018)

It's pretty narrowly focused, but I think you'd find a lot of stimulating, if not always entirely trustworthy, material in 
John F. Kutsko, _Between Heaven and Earth: Divine Presence and Absence in the Book of Ezekiel. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (May 16, 2018)

I remember that Art Azurdia dealt with this topic in one of his first sermons on Revelation. (Maybe the ones entitled "The Beginning of the End"?)


----------



## Paul1976 (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for the suggested book on Ezekiel. It seems to be out of print and a bit pricey at the moment, but I'll keep an eye open for a copy. My pastor may have one he can lend me. 

Art Azurdia's Revelation sermon series was amazing. I listened to the entirely of it and that is probably what started my interest that moved me towards doing this study. I didn't remember him interacting with this theme extensively in any particular sermon although the idea is certainly woven throughout.


----------

